# Guitar Manufacturers and Crazy Finishes 2018



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 8, 2018)

I don't know if it's just me. Does it feel like companies are starting to do more crazy finishes? Like look at some of the new Ibanez and Schecter Models. 

Don't get me wrong I love a crazy finish but it's just odd. I feel left out considering I mainly play 8 strings too lol


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Feb 8, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I don't know if it's just me. Does it feel like companies are starting to do more crazy finishes? Like look at some of the new Ibanez and Schecter Models.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love a crazy finish but it's just odd. I feel left out considering I mainly play 8 strings too lol
> 
> View attachment 59055



I think that ibanez had some killer finishes last year, went too far this year, especialyl with that one, like with the line right down the center, it was questionable burst as is.

The 8 string prestige in ghost fleet blue is pretty sweet though, not all 8 strings are boring. Bright orange Jackson import too!!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 8, 2018)

Dineley said:


> I think that ibanez had some killer finishes last year, went too far this year, especialyl with that one, like with the line right down the center, it was questionable burst as is.
> 
> The 8 string prestige in ghost fleet blue is pretty sweet though, not all 8 strings are boring. Bright orange Jackson import too!!



Well I have the ghost fleet blue. I just wish they'd do ore colors or at least a quilted prestige 8


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Feb 8, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Well I have the ghost fleet blue. I just wish they'd do ore colors or at least a quilted prestige 8



haha fair enough, and yeah more colours would be dope, my 8 is trans black.... lame. I'm envious of you and your ghost fleet. some of the premium Ibanez from 2017 with the curlean blue burst and charcoal black burst looked amazing, and were full gloss too, wish those could make it onto an 8 string... still cant deal with that line on that burst in the original post though, eek


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 8, 2018)

Dineley said:


> haha fair enough, and yeah more colours would be dope, my 8 is trans black.... lame. I'm envious of you and your ghost fleet. some of the premium Ibanez from 2017 with the curlean blue burst and charcoal black burst looked amazing, and were full gloss too, wish those could make it onto an 8 string... still cant deal with that line on that burst in the original post though, eek



Well if you want somethign abit different, I am trying to get some interest in a special run of 12 cherry blossom rg852's with maple fretbaord through Axe Palace. drop into the thread over on the Extended Range sub forum!


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 8, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Well if you want somethign abit different, I am trying to get some interest in a special run of 12 cherry blossom rg852's with maple fretbaord through Axe Palace. drop into the thread over on the Extended Range sub forum!



 r3tr0, you're thisclose to going door to door.

_Jehovah's Witness at someone's door: _ "Hello, sir, I'd like to talk to you about Jesus."
_r3tr0: *squeezes in next to JW*_ "Hi, I'm trying to get some interest in a special run of 12 cherry blossom rg852's with maple fretbaord through Axe Palace..."


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> r3tr0, you're thisclose to going door to door.
> 
> _Jehovah's Witness at someone's door: _ "Hello, sir, I'd like to talk to you about Jesus."
> _r3tr0: *squeezes in next to JW*_ "Hi, I'm trying to get some interest in a special run of 12 cherry blossom rg852's with maple fretbaord through Axe Palace..."



You can call me Grey man. Dude whatever works. I will get that run going. Mark my words!


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 9, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> You can call me Grey man. Dude whatever works. I will get that run going. Mark my words!



I love the commitment! We should have Nick give us a price. And I wonder if Ibanez would do a lower end model? It would be cool to have these not at the $1800 price point.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Feb 9, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Well if you want somethign abit different, I am trying to get some interest in a special run of 12 cherry blossom rg852's with maple fretbaord through Axe Palace. drop into the thread over on the Extended Range sub forum!



Hmmm I'll have to wait till the mock up drops... not sure I'm super nuts about that finish... but who knows we shall see.


----------



## blacai (Feb 9, 2018)

After having a year buying strange/crazy finishes, I ended up gasing again for old mate colors and the typical "whatever-burst" :/


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> I love the commitment! We should have Nick give us a price. And I wonder if Ibanez would do a lower end model? It would be cool to have these not at the $1800 price point.


Like an iron label? I was going to ask about how much it might add in if we got the edge 3 fx bridges. @zimbloth


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 9, 2018)

Yeah. Personally, I'd LOVE an 8 trem, but I doubt Ibby would do it. That's why I asked about Schecter. An 8 trem would be unique, and may garner more attention from prospective customers.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah. Personally, I'd LOVE an 8 trem, but I doubt Ibby would do it. That's why I asked about Schecter. An 8 trem would be unique, and may garner more attention from prospective customers.


 I don’t really care who does it I just want a pink 8 string


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 9, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I don’t really care who does it I just want a pink 8 string


Same. Did you see my conversation with Kevin Fast? I'm seeing what the pink stain will look like with tru-oil as a finish. If it pops enough, and doesn't look dull, that will be cool. it's $1600 +75 for finish and +150 for case and shipping, so $1825 out the door. With white bobbins. And I want to get the BEM FB with black binding and swamp ash body with white binding. (And quilted maple top). I'd get the back and sides natural.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Same. Did you see my conversation with Kevin Fast? I'm seeing what the pink stain will look like with tru-oil as a finish. If it pops enough, and doesn't look dull, that will be cool. it's $1600 +75 for finish and +150 for case and shipping, so $1825 out the door. With white bobbins. And I want to get the BEM FB with black binding and swamp ash body with white binding. (And quilted maple top). I'd get the back and sides natural.




How is the quality on Fast Guitars?


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 9, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> How is the quality on Fast Guitars?


Excellent. I have one already, and I wouldn't hesitate to order again. Tom Drinkwater outsourced a number of things to Fast, and Tom is a very trustworthy, high quality guy. I actually trust Tom more than any other luthier. And I think Kevin is also a very safe bet.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Excellent. I have one already, and I wouldn't hesitate to order again. Tom Drinkwater outsourced a number of things to Fast, and Tom is a very trustworthy, high quality guy. I actually trust Tom more than any other luthier. And I think Kevin is also a very safe bet.



Awesome. I just stole your build BTW


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 10, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Awesome. I just stole your build BTW



Yeah, Kevin mentioned that.  We'll be twins! This isn't healthy, though, because I can already tell hanging out with you is going to kill my will power to try to stop buying guitars. I think I'm supposed to avoid people like you as part of my 12 step program.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, Kevin mentioned that.  We'll be twins! This isn't healthy, though, because I can already tell hanging out with you is going to kill my will power to try to stop buying guitars. I think I'm supposed to avoid people like you as part of my 12 step program.


Pfft I’m just the devil on your shoulder that tells you to do it. Live a little. 

Did you get a black burst too? I’ve named mine Blossomburst


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 10, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Pfft I’m just the devil on your shoulder that tells you to do it. Live a little.
> 
> Did you get a black burst too? I’ve named mine Blossomburst



No, I haven't finalized anything yet. Maybe I should do a white burst!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> No, I haven't finalized anything yet. Maybe I should do a white burst!



Depending on if I sell my kiesel builds I may order another one through the run IDK yet.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 10, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Depending on if I sell my kiesel builds I may order another one through the run IDK yet.



I’m trying to talk Kevin into doing an 8 string Floyd run. If you’re into trems, help me lean on him!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 10, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> I’m trying to talk Kevin into doing an 8 string Floyd run. If you’re into trems, help me lean on him!


I could give it a shot.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 11, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Well if you want somethign abit different, I am trying to get some interest in a special run of 12 cherry blossom rg852's with maple fretbaord through Axe Palace. drop into the thread over on the Extended Range sub forum!



The cherry blossoms were a very limited color and only sold in Japan a few years ago. Did axe palace manage to talk Hoshino into making a limited run of that color? I know that there was a WCB Ikebe one off a while ago that was insanely expensive for a prestige...


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Feb 11, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> The cherry blossoms were a very limited color and only sold in Japan a few years ago. Did axe palace manage to talk Hoshino into making a limited run of that color? I know that there was a WCB Ikebe one off a while ago that was insanely expensive for a prestige...



YEah they put together a 6 and 7 string version of their base prestige model. It's on their site right now. I'm working on trying to get an 8 string ordered.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Feb 11, 2018)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> YEah they put together a 6 and 7 string version of their base prestige model. It's on their site right now. I'm working on trying to get an 8 string ordered.



I only saw the 6 string version and there was only one and Ikebe marketed it as a one off. This was like 2 or 3 years ago. It was a gorgeous color. I think the one that I saw was a rare Lo pro equipped one (rare at that time as the Japanese market has kept the Edge Zero, even today). I cant complain though, they gave me a mass production 550RF, something i've been dying for for ages.


----------

